# Review of Global Drugs a.k.a. Inhouse Pharmacy



## egfmba (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi ladies!

Has anyone ever bought domperidone from Global (now Inhouse)? If so, what did you think of the product, shipping, price, customer service, etc?

I need to get more dom, but my rx in town costs $130 (which my insurance may or may not reimburse). I need to keep costs down, but I'm unwilling to stop trying to exclusively breastfeed, so I'll buy the rx here in town if Inhouse isn't reliable.

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences!

eva


----------



## melbb (Mar 13, 2006)

I bought a small batch from Global and didn't have any problems. It shipped fast and it was not as expensive as other places. Once I knew that it helped me, I bought a larger batch to last me 9 months. My experience that time was good, too. I never purchased from the as Inhousepharmacy.


----------



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

I ordered and got dom from inhouse pharmacy with no problems at all..

michelle


----------



## egfmba (Nov 13, 2005)

nak.

thanks for the info ladies! i ordered some dom so i can keep the milk flowing. i really appreciate the responses.

eva


----------

